# Two Steps Forward...One Step Back!



## CocoNUT (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok...so Gus was doing SO well! Well this morning...I heard "something" strange and happened to look out the window. Gus, after two weeks of being SOOO good with our pastured guineas, had one of them in her mouth! I IMMEDIATELY flew out onto the deck...."LAUNCHED" myself over the kiddie gate on the deck stairs (i my pajamas - and it was like 24 degrees!), and started chasing the danged dog and her 'treasure'!  She FINALLY let the poor guinea go...and it was still alive. I put him in quarantine to treat him for 'shock' and his back injuries. Gus was scolded...and that was it. Poor guinea didn't survive. 

Just another day at the 'farm'!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 7, 2012)

I went backwards with my LGDs many many times when it came to chickens. They seem to not like the blond ones, and I being serious about that. They also don't like new ones.  I use an electric collar on them to remind them. It is usually early in the morning when the deeds happen so I get up early and collar them and then hang around the barn for hours waiting for them to "look" at a bird. When they do, no warning, just the shock on the highest setting it has. I know this isn't for a lot of people but I think it has worked to some degree for me. They are about 2 years old and now that I know that I can't just throw in a new bird, I haven't lost any chickens in about 5 months, at least not any of the chickens that they are used to. 

I think that a coyote scared one that was on a nest into the pasture one night and the dogs got it. It was always living on the wrong side of the fence and I know it had a nest with new chicks. One morning I saw coyote scat and found a few abandoned chicks that I rescued. Mom was no where to be found and  I would say that the coyote got her...except that my LGD had blood on her front paws. I saw no feathers in the field, I usually do, but I still just have this feeling that maybe she flew over the fence into the pasture and the dog got her. I don't know where else the blood would have come from. Most of my chickens are in a coop at night so I know they are safe. 

Chickens and dogs are a hard challenge. We should be having LGD puppies in Jan. and this time if the pups even look at a chicken in play they will get in trouble. Last year I was a stupid LGD owner and didn't realize how early the chicken/dog relationship starts.


----------

